# BEW x REW



## Mocksincerity (Feb 24, 2018)

What would happen if you bred a REW to a BEW. 

What would you end up with in the nest box?


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Feb 24, 2018)

@Bunnylady can answer this better than I, but I am guessing a whole lot of possibilities and quite possibly none would be white. I know that the "cc" alleles that make a rabbit a REW, hides all other color genetics, but when bred with another color, then you see some of those otherwise hidden color factors. I am not as familiar with BEW but I do know they have "vv." So unless the BEW also has at least one "c," you will not get a REW and I think unless the REW has at least one "v," you will not get a BEW.

What would you be hoping for?

I edit the "cc" to "c," as I meant it to be written. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Mocksincerity (Feb 24, 2018)

That's what I was thinking because I'd heard BEW were double Vienna, so I was thinking you'd end up with some Vienna marked and some regular unless the REW had BEW or Vienna in its background or the BEW had REW in its background. But I wasn't sure if they worked off each other in some weird way since both "turn off" pigment although its different ways, so that seemed unlikely. But I wasn't sure if the Vienna marked thing was true of BEW and if so would that make all kits Vienna marked/normal colored carriers? Thanks for the help tho


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 24, 2018)

I believe some kits will have a purplish tint to eyes. The polish breeder I got some of our polish from did mix the 2.


----------



## Mocksincerity (Feb 24, 2018)

I looked up some more info and a BEW should be vv. A normal (REW) would be VV. So all kits should be either vV (Vienna marked) or Vv (Vienna carries who look normal). If I'm understanding that correctly. I have no idea on the purple eye thing promiseacres I've read a lot of contradicting info on that. Some say you'll end up with a ruby cast some say that's not the case. I read something that said the violet eyes are a result of breeding in dilutes? some say different things can effect the actual brightness and depth of blue color. And some say a Vienna marked REW could actually have pink and blue marbled eyes so I have no idea on the eye thing.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 24, 2018)

A REW is a REW is a REW; it doesn't matter what other genes it is carrying. Think about it - how, exactly, is the Vienna gene, that takes color *out* of every other possible coat color, supposed to put it_ back_ in the eye of a REW?? No, you don't get purple or pink and blue marbling; a rabbit with two copies of the gene for REW is going to be a REW; even if it has two copies of the Vienna gene.

A single copy of the gene for REW doesn't put a ruby glow in the eye of any other color, why would it do that to a BEW? The colors that result in the ruby glow are chocolate and siamese-type shading; a rabbit with the genes for one of those colors plus BEW could have oddly blue eyes. I have had Chocolate Magpie Harlequins with lavender colored eyes (Mag being caused by the Chinchilla gene, which can cause blue-gray or marbled eyes), but that had nothing to do with BEW.

So yes, what you started with is correct; unless your BEW has a gene for REW, and/or your REW has at least one gene for BEW, what you most likely will get will be a bunch of Vienna marked and maybe even some Vienna carriers. Just what color(s) the markings will be combined with is anybody's guess, unless you have a pedigree that clues you in.


----------



## Mocksincerity (Feb 24, 2018)

The Vienna gene does take color out of the coat but only partially out of the eye from what I read. So I can see how people can get confused about the eye thing since its a bit different than the coat color being taken out. I was reading about the marbling of the blue in the eye but you're right that wouldn't make sense as the REW would have no color to be effected. In order for the rabbit to be a REW it needs two copies (right?) so it wouldn't be carrying the Vienna in a way for it to be expressed.  I think what was confusing me is that if you had a white rabbit you wouldn't be able to tell if it was a BEW or a REW but the eyes need to be considered. Carrying is another story. The REW have pink eyes because of the lack of pigment where the blue of the BEWs eyes is caused by the pigment being restricted in the stoma, with only the pigment in the epithelium remaining. So I think someone suggesting you could get pink and blue marbled eyes was thinking of REW eyes like eyes with pigment. But I wonder if lack of pigment marbling has ever been seen (or is even possible) in any eye before (outside of rabbits) If that was the case it might be possible to see that in a BEW but not a REW. You answered and confirmed somethings, thank you. I wish there was more reliable reading on the BEW out there.


----------

